# coolist dude on the planet



## the jester (Jan 25, 2013)

would anyone be down for building one of these??


----------



## kokomojoe (Jan 25, 2013)

We should build a huge one. I'd be down to help as long as I could live in it.


----------



## the jester (Jan 25, 2013)

of corse!!!


----------



## WindWalker1970 (Jan 26, 2013)

Someone find us some land and let's start!


----------

